# was haltet ihr von einer starrgabel ?



## hebolaco (7. Dezember 2007)

wer hat erfahrung mit einer starrgabel im marathon einsatz. sind ja immerhin 1000g oder sogar mehr die man einsparen kann. und welche empfiehlt ihr mir. gruß hebolaco


----------



## Thunderbird (7. Dezember 2007)

Nimm so einen Ritchey WCS Klon. 
Da sind im Endeffekt alle Carbongabeln um die 500g,
die zur Zeit auf dem Markt sind.

Starr ist super.
Wenn's keinen Vorteil mehr bringt, kann man gleich Fully fahren.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auch drauf an wie gut du technisch drauf bist. Bin selbst den letzten Mara der Saison mit Starrgabel gefahren und hab mir besonders auf ruppigen Trails öfters meine Federgabel zurückgewünscht, bergauf wars natürlich super.

Persönlich würde ich sagen daß ein starres Bike v.a. bei "Fortswegs- und Waldautobahn-Maras" einen Vorteil bringt.

Ein Kumpel von mir, dem es gar nicht technisch genug sein kann sagte mir, daß er nie nie wieder traillastige Maras mit seinem starren Hot Chili fahren will - der Zeitverlust wäre zu groß. Obs tatsächlich so ist ließe sich ja nur im direkten Vergleich feststellen, quasi die Strecke sowohl starr als auch gefedert abfahren und vergleichen.


----------



## hebolaco (8. Dezember 2007)

danke für den tip. werde es halt mal probieren. aber ich glaub, dass ich mit einer federgabel besser zurechtkomme. gruss hebolaco


----------



## CyloC (8. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auf den Einsatz an.
Nach dem meine Skareb mir nach einigen Wintern weggegammelt ist (rechter Holm innen) habe ich eine Carbone Starrgabel für mein Winterrad montiert. Das Ding ist von Poison. Für die Stadt reicht es, leichtes Gelände ist OK, ab Wurzelwerk wird es doof.

Für meinen Einsatzzweck für die Zukunft only Starr.


----------



## birkenbiker (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich halte nicht so viel von einer Stahl oder Carbon Gabel ,weil du sparst ca. 1000 g aber wenn sie kaput ist musst du viel zu viel zahlen deshalb würde ich zb. eine Reba SL nehmen.

Grüße birkenbiker


----------



## Felixxx (9. Dezember 2007)

... warum sollte sie kaputt gehen? Wenn er sich eine Ritchey Carbon oder deren Schwestern Token, Steinbach, Corratec, Cicli Corsa (wie auch immer diese Klone heißen) zulegt, wird sie genauso halten wie 'ne ordentliche Federgabel...

Bin dieses Jahr 2 Marathons und bike around the clock mit Starrgabel gefahren. Die 24h von Duisburg mit Federgabel waren natürlich auch nicht schlecht  

In 2008 werde ich wieder Starrgabel fahren - alleine wegen des intensiveren Fahrerlebnisses. Besser als dieses Jahr werde ich auch mit dem besten Material nicht werden - aber den Fahrspaß und die Erlebnisse sind Ansporn genug für die kommende Saison.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Dezember 2007)

Für deutsche Marathons im Mittelgebirge und einfache CC-Rennen das Beste, was du tun kannst. Steif, schnell und leicht, was will der echte Racer mehr?

Ich absolviere mein Training nur mit Starrgabel, das schult die Fahrtechnik und trainiert den ganzen Körper 

TiPP DIE VON MAXXLIGHT KOSTET UNTER 120 Euro zum Beispiel bei www.move-cycles.com

Gibt es in silber und schwarz.

Die Ritchey ist teuer! und gibt es nur mit Canti und Discaufnahme, soweit ich weiß. Würde es sie als reine Disc-Version geben, mein absoluter Traum.


Bei technisch anspruchsvolleren Strecken wie Pracht (Berg-German-A-Cup) oder Grafschaft (IXS-NRW-Cup) ist natürlich ne Federgabel sinnvoll. Mein Tipp die German-A Kilo. Hier verschleißen keine Laufbuchsen wie bei RockShocks und Manitou und außerdem wiegt sie unter 1300 gr. und ist sausteif.

Am Gardasee natürlich eine Federgabel sinnvoll. Aber selbst da bin ich mit der GermanA überall gut runtergekommen.

Gruß Bonne.


----------



## hebolaco (10. Dezember 2007)

ich werde mir jetzt erstmal ne starrgabel in mein trainingsbike bauen. malsehen wies läuft. danke für eure tipps. gruss hebolaco


----------



## twobeers (10. Dezember 2007)

Zum Probieren reicht doch auch eine Stahlgabel für 30,-... 

Ich habe keine Federgabel, fahre aber auch selten Gelände. Nur auf die Einbauhöhe achten.

Twobeers


----------



## captain hook (10. Dezember 2007)

bin letztes jahr am gardasee die langstrecke starr gefahren... obwohl ich den ganzen winter über starr durch den wald gefahren bin, wars kein spass! auf der letzten abfahrt dachte ich an jeder entwässerungsrinne es zerreist mir den unterarm... hatte danach massive schwellungen an den sehnenscheiden und blaue unterarme und konnte fast nicht mehr bremsen. 

wenn starr, dann mit scheibe (entfällt die zusätzliche belastung der unterarme durchs bremsen). wenn starr, dann 2,25 reifen mit wenig luft. wenn streckenlänge deutlich über 100 km, dann kommt dem komfortgedanken eine deutlich gesteigerte bedeutung zu... 

bergauf gings übrigens extrem gut... 

die gabel war seinerzeit ne kocmo titan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_mase (10. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... Ein Kumpel von mir, dem es gar nicht technisch genug sein kann sagte mir, daß er nie nie wieder traillastige Maras mit seinem starren Hot Chili fahren will - der Zeitverlust wäre zu groß. Obs tatsächlich so ist ließe sich ja nur im direkten Vergleich feststellen, quasi die Strecke sowohl starr als auch gefedert abfahren und vergleichen.


 richtig! mir kann es nicht technisch genug sein, aber das mit dem Zeitverlust stimmt nur bedingt. Ich behaupte mal kurze Trails genauso schnell oder minimal langsamer zu fahren, als so manch anderer mit Federgabel. Wenn langsamer, dann ist der Verlust so gering, dass man es durch die Vorteile der Starrgabel am nächsten Berg eh wieder drin hat. Man muss nämlcih auch der Starrgabel gewisse Vorteile beim Downhill, oder technischen Passagen zuordnen. Sie ist nämlcih sehr direkt und so mancher Downhill lässt sich mit ner Starrgabel schön und wendig abfahren.
Aber zugeben, es erfordert ein wenig Eingewöhnung und auch Kontrolle vom Rad.

Die Nachteile kommen dann eher bei der Länge und bei der Beschaffenheit des Downhills hervor. Was mich damals bei dem Marathon so angekotzt hat, als ich das gesagt hatte, war, dass ich mich bei den Abfahrten extremst verschätzt hatte. Die waren nämlich ab der Hälfte der Strecke ziemlich lange und das geht dann sehr auf die Arme und Oberkörper. Das kostet zusätzlich nochmal viel Kraft Und wenn es dann noch Passagen sind, wo nur Querwurzeln und viele Wackersteine sind, dann nervt so ne Pace am Alu Hot Chili schon gewaltig und bremst ziemlich aus. Da kommts dann schon mal vor, dass jemand mit ner schönen Federgabel an einem vorbei zieht, wenn einem gerade die Oberarme aus dem Schultergelenk gejuckelt werden.

Wenn der Trail allerdings kurz ist, kann sich der Oberkörper und die Muskulatur wieder erholen.

Von daher entscheide ich über den Einsatz einer Starrgabel an der Länge, dem Höhenprofil und der Beschaffenheit der Strecke - CC und kurze Marathons mit welligem Profil - Starrgabel. Lange Marathons mit langen und schwierigen Abfahrten Federgabel


----------



## Peter88 (24. Dezember 2007)

@Bonnekessel
Die Ritchey Starrgabel gibt es von Token auch als disk only.
Ist sogar ein wenig leichter.


> CARBONGABEL â TOKEN (100% baugleich mit Ritchey):
> Carbon MTB Gabel, Disc-only, sensationelle 450g bei ungekÃ¼rztem 300mm Schaft ! (408g bei 175mm): 240 Euro
> Carbon MTB Gabel, Disc+V-Brake, sensationelle 500g bei ungekÃ¼rztem 300mm Schaft ! : 245 Euro


----------

